# Thigh abscess drainage



## prabha (Jul 29, 2009)

Can we code the below procedure with 27301 & 75989?

      Clinical history: 51 y/o male s/p wide local excision of left
      thigh sarcoma  on 6/26/09 now presents with larger left anterior
      thigh fluid collection.
       The left anterior thigh site was marked, prepped and
      draped in a sterile fashion.  The area was locally anesthetized
      with 1% lidocaine.  Using ultrasound guidance, a 19 gauge guiding
      needle was advanced,  positioned with the tip within the fluid
      collection.  An Amplatz wire was advanced and seen coiled within
      the collection.  The tract was dilated and a 10 Fr APD catheter
      was placed.    The loop was formed and locked in place.  The
      position was verified with another series of images. The catheter
      was then secured to the skin with 3-0 prolene.  80cc of
      serosanguinous fluid  was aspirated.  At the end of the procedure
      a sterile dressing was applied, thus terminating the procedure.
      Specimen was taken to Pathology at the end of the procedure for  
      culture and sensitivity and cytology.
      Impression: Ultrasound guided drainage of left anterior thigh
      fluid collection with 10 Fr APD.


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am thinking 75989/10060


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2009)

MLS2 said:


> I am thinking 75989/10060




I second.


----------

